# Ufermatte am Hochteich ??????



## irokese (22. Sep. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ja einen Teich (Hochteich) bauen dürfen (müssen ne kwoddel). Musste wegen der Tiefe jetzt ca. 1,60m,  hochmauern ca. 50cm, wollte auf der oberen Reihe die ca. 12cm breit ist und die Teichfolie angeklebt ist, die Ufermatte befestigen. ???? Nur weiß ich nich wie ???? Bohren und Dübeln mit einer Schiene, da habe ich Angst das der Stein kaputt geht und so die Mauer einreißt. Kleben habe ich bedenken das die Ufermatte hällt, da die Unterseite Flies ist und sie eine Breite von 60cm hat und wenn sie vollgesogen und mit Pflanzen voll ist, doch erhebliches Gewicht haben wird. Da ich auch noch alles steile Wände habe, sehe ich wohl doch nur die Möglichkeit sie mit einer Alluschiene and der Mauer zu dübeln, es sei denn ihr habt eine bessere Idee (ich hoffe es). Jetzt aber noch eine Frage. Wie siehts aus, kann ich sie nach außen ca. 1-2 cm überlappen lassen, oder zieht sie mir dann dann Wasser aus dem Teich?


----------



## Kurt (22. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Ufermatte am Hochteich ??????*

Hi Irokese,
wenn die Mauer sauber gemauert bzw. betoniert ist, dann hält sie auch ein Bohrloch aus!!!!

meinen Vorschlag zur Befestigung/Kappillarsperre habe ich angehängt.  Mit den verdübelten Schrauben kannst Du natürlich auch noch mehr befestigen - z.B. schöne Holzkonstruktion zum Verdecken der sichtbaren Folie.

SGvB
Kurt


----------

